# Nombre de chiffre d'un adresse IP



## tantoillane (7 Septembre 2010)

Salut à tous,

Pas de livebox qui ne lit pas de clef USB ou de wi-fi qui capte pas, mais juste une petite question technique qui a éveillé ma curiosité ce matin.

Pourquoi toutes les adresses IP n'ont-elles pas 8 chiffres ? Pour prendre un exemple concret voici le topo :

J'ai connecté mon MBP à un routeur, il possède donc l'IP locale 192.168.0.2 rien d'anormal, il y a bien 8 chiffres. Mon adresses IP internet est 92.140.X.XX, rien d'anormal il y a bien 8 chiffres. Mais je partage internet par wi-fi depuis le MBP et alors, quand mon iPod se connecte au MBP son IP est 10.0.2.2. Je comprend, que c'est là une IP attribuée par le MBP, mais pourquoi n'aurait-elle que 5 chiffres ?


----------



## Gr3gZZ (7 Septembre 2010)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adresse_IP


----------



## tantoillane (7 Septembre 2010)

Salut,

Merci pour cette réponse particulièrement concise :rateau:


----------



## Gr3gZZ (7 Septembre 2010)

Ben nan mais c'est pas non plus facile à expliquer à un débutant réseau, enfin j'aurais été moins clair que wikipedia quoi ^^


----------



## maousse (7 Septembre 2010)

une adresse ip, ce n'est pas 8 chiffres, c'est 4 nombres entre 0 et 255, séparés par des .


----------



## tantoillane (8 Septembre 2010)

Salut,

Merci, j'ai lu l'article de wiki. Et en effet, je n'avais pas en tête le bon "format" d'une IP qui est consituée de 4 nombres et non pas 8 chiffres.


----------



## Bernard53 (9 Septembre 2010)

maousse a dit:


> une adresse ip, ce n'est pas 8 chiffres, c'est 4 nombres entre 0 et 255, séparés par des .


pour le fun, je rajouterais que ce sont bien 4 nombres formés par 8 caractères, mais en hexadécimal soit de 00 à FF pour 00 à 255 en décimal. 

Salutations.


----------

